# How to become Excel MVP?



## hrithik (Dec 13, 2010)

how could I become Microsoft Excel MVP?
Please let me know.


----------



## sous2817 (Dec 13, 2010)

Have a look here:

http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/gp/mvpbecoming


----------



## akmatz (Dec 11, 2013)

That link is obsolete.  I found this link to work:    Becoming an MVP


----------



## cstimart (Dec 13, 2013)

I think one absolute quality of an MVP would be to address posts/questions with zero responses.  
I'm tired of asking for assistance and getting a lot of looks and no responses.  
Some kind of answer would be nice.  

If it's a stupid question that a deadbeat should know the answer, let me know!  
If it's impossible to do, let me know!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 13, 2013)

cstimart said:


> I think one absolute quality of an MVP would be to address posts/questions with zero responses.


Are you confusing a 'MrExcel MVP' (which your comment appears to be about) with a Microsoft MVP (which the OP asked about)?





cstimart said:


> I'm tired of asking for assistance and getting a lot of looks and no responses.
> Some kind of answer would be nice.
> 
> If it's a stupid question that a deadbeat should know the answer, let me know!
> If it's impossible to do, let me know!


A few comments about this.

1. It seems that you are asking quite a lot of your questions in the Access forum where a considerable number of MrExcel MVPs do not have great skill/interest so there are less of them to help there.

2. In a quick look back at some of the threads that you have started, you have received a reply but you have not responded to that suggestion. If the response is or is not helpful a quick comment would be nice and might encourage people to keep interested in your subsequent threads.

3. There are too many threads in this forum to look at them all. Consequently, many MVPs do search for the unanswered questions. If the first MVP looking at yours made some comment that did not actually help with the answer, subsequent MVPs, who may be capable of actually helping, might then not even get to look at your thread because it would no longer appear in the 'no replies' search.


----------



## EPURON (Jan 10, 2014)

This is late but.. Can you explain how to get MVP because im always on this forum and i would love to help other users


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 10, 2014)

EPURON said:


> This is late but.. Can you explain how to get MVP because im always on this forum and i would love to help other users



By helping others is a good way to go! If you consistently demonstrate a high level of expertise and knowledge by asking and answering questions in a professional manner which adheres to the forum's rules then, sooner or later, there's a good chance your contributions will be recognised with a MrExcel MVP title.


----------



## EPURON (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!  Thanks for your reply :D


----------

